# EMT layout?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.no-dog.com/product-p/nodog-gold.htm


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dylanewilliams said:


> I am trying to find out if there is any tool that can help me layout EMT so when I make bends I can index the rotation from bend to bend exactly. It seems like whenever I make a three bend saddle I can't quite get the bends perfect. Do you guys have a tool you use? a technique? Does anyone else even have this problem?
> 
> BY the way, I am a licensed electrical contractor in CA. My website is www.Amped-Electric.com.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:

I like the way you marked the wires on your panel..:thumbsup:

I use Ideal benders and they come with a book that you can keep in your tool bag,Also

Also an iPhone app called Master bender it cost $3.99 and works great.

http://www.filecluster.com/iPhone/Master-Bender-68711.html

Also practice, practice, practice, practice, will help.

Try this..


Get 100' of 3'4" EMT some 4"boxes and some connectors ,One stick of 2'PVC ,a sheet of plywood some 2x4 studs and build a wall to practice pipe bending,Put one box at the 6 O'clock position the other at the 3 O'clock position 20" above the bottom box take that 2" PVC just a short piece place that across your path coming from the bottom box,,Now make a Box offset then a three point saddle to go over the 2" PVC ,now you want to turn 90 degrees to go to your other box at 3 O'clock you also must have a box offset to hit that box,,You will be using one hole clips ,,Do this with all 100' of your 3/4" EMT this will give you some good practice after that you will feel much more comfortable bending pipe.,But don't stop there go get another 100' and create more obstructions to overcome.

Remember NO couplings...:laughing:
Good luck..:thumbsup:


.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

IMO conduit work is not a science it is a talent. Most of the time close enough is close enough. If you do a lot of conduit work, it just comes natural. Put another strap on it and move on. BTW most of the time I use 15-30-15, it is a lot less obtrusive than a 22-45-22.


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

That gets used so you can turn the pipe over and bend back 180 degrees from the last bend, right? That will help for three bend saddles, what about if you want to reorient the pipe 90 degrees? like jogging from going up a wall onto a ceiling, then turning to run parallel to the wall along the ceiling?


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

That was talking about the no-dog tool


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember NO couplings...:laughing:
> 
> 
> .


:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Edit, nevermind. See the question has been answered.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Dylanewilliams said:


> I am trying to find out if there is any tool that can help me layout EMT so when I make bends I can index the rotation from bend to bend exactly. It seems like whenever I make a three bend saddle I can't quite get the bends perfect. Do you guys have a tool you use? a technique? Does anyone else even have this problem?
> 
> BY the way, I am a licensed electrical contractor in CA. My website is www.Amped-Electric.com.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


In my opinion the best way to learn how to bend conduit is to get as much experience as possible. Once you get it down pat it's like riding a bicycle.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Shane B said:


> In my opinion the best way to learn how to bend conduit is to get as much experience as possible. Once you get it down pat it's like riding a bicycle.


I was nearly killed riding a bicycle


----------



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

Just hire me. I will bend you 3 point saddles all day long. I need a better job.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A no dog is not going to help you bending with a hand bender at all. Cut center of bend notches in your bender head and you'll use them all the time. As far as not dogging it well, put yer good eyeball on it real good like. Don't be afraid to get down on the benders level haha. Or you could use the seam weld on the pipe to line up your offsets


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

3 point saddle = star-notch-arrow


Send the pipe through one direction. Remove Dogs. Install, pull wire, terminate, collect cash.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:
> 
> I like the way you marked the wires on your panel..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


As a bonus you can then sell it at the local art market for thousands of dollars. Throw some primary colored paints on it. I really do mean throw too.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone put their hands on the Rack-a-tiers "Hoppy bender"? http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/145/Hoppy-Bender
Looks like a gimmick but they do usually make good products.


----------

